# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bloedingen

## Koster

Hallo,
Ik ben een vrouw van 48 jaar en heb nu al 13 dagen menstruatie. (normaal 5)
De bloedingen waren eerst miniem maar nu vrij hevig.
Ben ik in de menopauze beland, of aan het schorsen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Koster,

Het zou kunnen dat het het begin is van de menopauze.
_In het begin van de overgang (de jaren voor de laatste menstruatie) begint de menstruatie onregelmatiger te worden. Soms is er weinig en dan weer hevig bloedverlies._ Valt hier in het artikel Menopauze/Overgang te lezen.
Heb je ook last van andere overgangsverschijnselen?

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Koster,

Het zou idd het begin van de overgang kunnen zijn, is dit de eerste keer dat je menstruatie iets langer volhoud? En is de bloeding inmiddels al gestopt? 

Mocht het je niet lekker zitten kun je ook altijd even contact opnemen met je huisarts!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## sietske763

ik dacht ook aan de overgang maar dacht laat onze syl maar zeggen wat het zou kunnen zijn.
ik werd vanaf 42 jaar ook heel onregelmatig ongesteld en het eerder erger, hoor je vaker, wel 2x per maand en dus meer bloedverlies
had er wel direct opvliegers bij, vooral s,nachts
slik nu hormonen om de nachtelijke opvliegers tegen te houden en wordt nu dus ook bijna niet meer ongesteld.
ideaal

----------


## Elisabeth9

Koster: Overgang zou kunnen zoals de vrouwen hier boven al zeggen....ik had gelezen dat de overgang in fases komt vanaf je 40/45e....als het bloedverlies langer voortduurt zou ik persoonlijk zelf naar de dokter gaan....namate je langer en heftiger vloeit wordt je zwakker en je hebt kans op ijzer tekort....of er is nog iets anders....

ik ben nu met de pil gestopt omdat ik nu eens wilde kijken hoeveel migraine ik ga krijgen...slikte de pil gewoon 2 maanden achter elkaar....ik baal nu omdat ik nu voor het eerst echt verneem dat ik behoorlijk wat opvliegers ga krijgen, en 's nachts slaap ik ronduit slecht door al dat gedraai èn de warmte...pfffffffffff valt mij tegen, maar ik ga het nog even volhouden...ik wilde toch van die pil af want mijn leeftijd is er naar, maar ik zie het even aan, anders vraag ik Sietske om raad....

Sterkte Koster....

Groeten van Elisa... :Wink:

----------

